# Companies hiring plumbers



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,
My husband & i would like to move to Canada, he is a plumber with nearly 20 years experience, we live in Australia for the past 5 years & are originally from Ireland so he has a great range of experience. He owned his own business in Ireland & is a foreman here in Australia.
We would like to move to Vancouver on a LMO & would like to know of any companies who are currently hiring overseas plumbers. I know it may have been asked before but i am looking for current companies so that is why i am asking.
I'm grateful for any help.
Thanks.


----------



## collo12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Kelly 
im new on here HI , 
me and my husband also looking to get over to canada hes a gas fitter/ plumber with all his quals , gas safe etc... 15 yrs how hard have you found it trying to get info etc thanks


----------



## kellyl (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Collo,
The PR visa doesn't reopen for applications till January & i think plumbers will be on the skilled list but won't know till Jan! Thats why we are considering trying to get a job offer & get in that way but yes i'm finding it difficult to find companies that are interested in hiring overseas workers.
I know in Ireland they have had the Canada Expo's where the interested companies are represented but i haven't found anything like that here in Australia, that why i posted here, if i don't get any joy i'm just going to send his resume to everyone 
If i hear of any i'll let you know,
Good luck!!


----------

